
Internet connected bttn now half the size, adds long press - sakusa
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/02/internet-connected-bttn-now-half-the-size-adds-long-press/
======
TheGuyWhoCodes
69 euro for a button is ridicules which is even more crazy when it's for only
2 years subscription (wtf it's a freaking button), even flic
([https://flic.io/](https://flic.io/)) is 34$ and doesn't require a
subscription.

~~~
ecaron
Flic isn't exactly a fair comparison, since it requires Bluetooth and would
only work when your phone or computer are near.

But I am also non-plussed by this offering. Ignoring the price, this should
come with an option where it isn't dependent on external servers. For me,
Particle's Internet Button[0] is still my favorite solution on the market.

[0] [https://www.particle.io/button](https://www.particle.io/button)

